# Charity needs our prayers



## RNR (Feb 13, 2007)

Hello all

Charity woke up this morning with a sowllen knee and breathing fast like she was in pain so when the ver opened i called to make an appt well afterthat it started snowing and the roads are icey so i had to cancelle the vet they did have me start her on Penicillan justin case it is Joint Ill which I hope it is not she is also jut not acting like her self so I am sitting her holding her and she is sleeping. Last night she was flying around the house like nothing was wrong so we are also wondring if she might have hurt it last night. Either way she is not right! I hate this winter weather!

RNR


----------



## lilhorseladie (Feb 13, 2007)

Ahhh poor lil thing. Prayers coming your way that she will improve or that the weather will so you can get her help.


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Feb 13, 2007)

Poor little thing...hopefully it is just a sprain from flying. Let us know what the Vet says.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 13, 2007)

OH NO..little Charity you have got to get MUCH better Is she eating, (drinking)? I'll be keeping her in our thoughts and prayers




:



:



: . Please keep us posted on her. She is so darn cute



: Corinne


----------



## RNR (Feb 13, 2007)

thanks everyone we won't be able to see the vet till tomarrow because we can't get out so for now she is resting with ice on it we gave her some pincillian just in case along with some baby pain reliver so here we sit

RNR

Yes she is eating not as fast as normal but she is still taking her bottle! I feel so helpless not being able to do anything for her! She is just soo sad looking!

RNR


----------



## RJRMINIS (Feb 13, 2007)

: *Prayers for little Charity!!!!!!!*



:


----------



## lilfoot (Feb 13, 2007)

I vaguely remember giving shots to my newborn lambs & I think it was for

joint ill....so hopefully the vet will have the right solution when he comes.

There must be a treatment even if it is this disease/deficiency thing.

Sending prayers out to Charity



:

Sandy

who is missing her cute avatar now!


----------



## RNR (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks guys for all your thoguth and prayers Charity is doing ok tonight she is not eating as good as normal leave about half her bottle tonight I think she is in pain we did give her some pain relievers. So hopefully Tomarrow I will get her into the vet.

Thanks again

RNR


----------



## iluvwalkers (Feb 14, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]i just read this



. i hope she is feeling better today, poor baby. Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## RNR (Feb 14, 2007)

This morning she ate great! and the knee is not quit as swollen! She is going to the vet at 11:15this morning

RNR


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 14, 2007)

:



: Prayers coming you all way.

Keep us post.

melissa


----------



## RNR (Feb 14, 2007)

Just got a chance to get on the computer!

We got back from the vet it is Joint Ill Thanks to this fourm I knew what that was and that shot of pinicllian i gave her yesterday probably saved her life. He sent her home on antibiodics and now the trick is to keep her hydrated she is eating good today but us she takes less than32ooz a day I have to go get her an IV bag so I can inject fkuid under her skin

Also if her knee swells up bigger I have to take her back to have it drained she had a temp of 104 and was still going up my thometer must have been broken because it said no temp so I got a new one while I was out. He said the best thing for her is lots of lovings which I can handle

RNR


----------



## iluvwalkers (Feb 14, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]thanks for the update! hope she is on her way to a full recovery



: ! Nikki [/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Feb 14, 2007)

I am so glad...at least you know for sure now what is going on and she can be treated.

I have never heard of this before? Do sheep just get it? Why do they get it? Poor thing...though I know she is in the best of care



:


----------



## RNR (Feb 14, 2007)

YEah they can get it the same way newborn foals get it this has always been my fear I am a stickler for Iodine on the navels but this in was a suprise baby and she went at least a hour in the stall before she was found and iodine was applyed. I am kicking myself for not known this ewe was preggy it is really hard to tell when they are soooooooo fluffy this time of year.

This is soo sad she is tired again she is just sleeping in my lap right now every once in awhile she gets a burst of energy and jumps up to play a little!

RNR


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Feb 14, 2007)

*So this happens from navel infection??? OmG...I have never heard of this before. So this can happen with ALL animals? *

*Don't blame yourself for not putting the iodine on soon enough...I have found my babies in the past 2 or so hours after birth and Iodine'd their buttons up. And with the temps being so low...you would think that bad germs would not be festering in the ground like they would if it were Spring or Summer.*

*Is this the only way they get it?*


----------



## RNR (Feb 14, 2007)

Yeah it is called Joint Ill or Navel Ill It is caused by bactierai, infections getting into there blood stream the vet said the infection settles into the smallspaces ie their joints. Tht key is to getthem on something to fight the infection as soon as the swelling shows up they normally run a fever which I did not relize she had till we got to the vet my thometer was broken, other signs can be laored breathing and a fst heart rate which she had but I though it was from the pain.! I hope this has educaed us all to IODINE IODINE IODINE there Navel area!!

RNR


----------



## HobbsFarm (Feb 15, 2007)

*[SIZE=12pt]I'm so glad Charity is better. Please keep us posted on her recovery. There is not much cuter than a baby lamb or baby goat. [/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=12pt]Shannon



[/SIZE]*


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 15, 2007)

Glad to hear the good report on Charity, she looks like a little trooper so I am sure she will be fine.



: As long as IODINE was mentioned, I thought I would add it is also VERY helpful to IODINE there hooves as well. Infections can set in thru there as well. I had a 10# preemie foal come down with joint ill about 5 days of age, first she favored one leg then the other then both, had just a little bit of swelling, but we caught it right away and I was on top of things with the treatment, before my vet was out I was already giving her 3cc of penn G, and 1/4 cc of gentocin, also had her on goats milk, and yogurt..it was touch and go for about 1 week but we started to see improvement and now she is just great...even caught up in size! I had to give her 2 IM shots plus her gento daily. If you can treat joint ill aggressively it can be cured. Her shots had to be given for 8 days and then on the 9th day she only had to have one shot. I think it hurt me more then her...she was so tiny and bony! Corinne


----------



## RNR (Feb 15, 2007)

YEah I forgot about doing there feet!

Charity is doing great today she still hass a feaver of 103.6 but she is hyper and running around the house like a crazy lady again!

RNR


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 15, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: [SIZE=14pt] Go little crazy lady go :bgrin So glad to hear she is definitely on the mend! Corinne[/SIZE]


----------



## HobbsFarm (Feb 15, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]I'm glad to hear that she is feeling better too![/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Do you have a picture of her running around the house or sleeping in your lap? You know how we love pictures...




: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Feb 16, 2007)

glad Charity is feeling better and hope she continues to improve.

one question about iodine? my vet told us it is too harsh and can burn their tender skin... to use betadine instead. it will do the same thing but not be as harsh... just a thought since i know none of us would want to burn our little babies...


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Feb 16, 2007)

:aktion033: Yes

We need a current pic of Charity in her "Toddler" size diapers...they grow so fast...hope she is continuing to do well



:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 16, 2007)

Susan, when you dip with IODINE you are only using the 2%. You can use nolvasan, betadine, or chlorhixidine. Corinne


----------



## RNR (Feb 17, 2007)

I PROMISE IF she slows down long enough new pics tomarrow!! She is a bit frishly now that she is feeling better!

I use the Gental like 2% iodine on my babies! THe vet said that won;t burn as bad!

RNR


----------

